# Building "The Man Room"



## Nology

I recently bought a house that needed to be completely gutted. I have my man cave in the garage but also needed what I call the man room. Here's some pics of the progress. Its pretty much done now.. just need to pick out some furniture!


----------



## keithisreal

Oh sir this is very nice.


----------



## Hannibal

Nicely executed! 

Some big comfy over sized leather chairs would work well in there!


----------



## Nology

Big leather chairs are defintely a good choice. I need some wood blinds but can't decide on a color. The white trim kinda messed thigs up I think.


----------



## Hannibal

Well not really. I think it sort of sets it off. I guess it's like you would have to step back and picture the furniture already in the room. After you start getting pieces in there the white will not be so noticeable. Right now with nothing in there I would imagine it's like poking you in the face.


----------



## max gas

The man room is looking good. I agree that the white won't be that noticeable once you get furniture in the room. The only suggestion that I can offer up to make this man room better is next to the arcade game, install a nice brass stripper pole, and then position the leather recliners around the pole. You never know when you'll need a stripper pole, better safe than sorry! :rotfl:


----------



## ShawnBC

Oversized leather chairs and a big wooden library, full wall sized, filled with books! And a couple of good bottles behind the bar I see in the corner and you're all set!


----------



## Zfog

Might I suggest a stand up Urinal? haha jk
Nice job!


----------



## Sancho Fuente

I love that fireplace. Very nice looking

+1 on the chairs as well. Are you planning on putting up a TV or is one not going into that room? I think that would help decide on the furniture with TV placement and all.


----------



## dr.dirty

Looks sweet, much better than before :smoke:


----------



## WyldKnyght

Very nice pics, great room. Congratz!!!


----------



## David_ESM

I like it :thumb:


----------



## JTRAYNHAM

Got any plans for a ventalation system? Where's the humi going? Gotta have a place of respect for sure!


----------



## Nology

Thanks everyone. Theres a small humi on the bar now and 3 others in the room on old tables. I'm planning on getting a cabinet sometime in the near future. Prolly not going to have a TV in there. I'm waiting on wood samples for the blinds. Gotta decide if I want them to match the bar or the ceiling trim.


----------



## fivespdcat

That's a great transformation. Can't wait to see with all the furniture installed, and by furniture I mean the humi. I would rather stand and have a nice stick, then sit down with nothing!


----------



## Nology

Ya I'm pretty sure the cabinet will be there before furniture lol. Gotta pick out an area rug too.


----------



## fivespdcat

Check Craigslist, you can find some awesome deals on there for some really great cabinets. Usually you can find some that came out of an old shop for good prices...


----------



## Nology

So I just checked craigslist... Found a a Bateman Cabinet Humidor (holds 3000 cigars) for $450 or best offer lol. This might be too good to pass up.


----------



## Herf N Turf

Holy schnykees! I'd never leave that room!

Where ya puttin' the stripper pole? :mischief:


----------



## Nology

I'd have to convince the misses that the pole is being used to hold up the ceiling


----------



## Cigary

I love Man Rooms...they are so "manly"...thx for the guided tour and want to see it when it's all done.


----------



## ko4000

Nicely done, im anxious to see how it turns out with the window treatments and furniture.


Nology said:


> I'd have to convince the misses that the pole is being used to hold up the ceiling


Structural support, thats a good one! FYI they do have portable stripper poles these days, cant tell you how I know this.


----------



## UncleFester

OK... so please tell me you kept the deer/antelope head that was in the original (before) pic!!! Once you get the brass poll up, the antlers are wonderful bra holders. Plus, it never hurts to have another pair of eyes in the room looking things over. How could the missus ever say no??

:twisted:

On a serious note... GREAT looking room! LOVE the dark red color you went with.


----------



## Nology

UncleFester said:


> OK... so please tell me you kept the deer/antelope head that was in the original (before) pic!!! Once you get the brass poll up, the antlers are wonderful bra holders. Plus, it never hurts to have another pair of eyes in the room looking things over. How could the missus ever say no??
> 
> :twisted:
> 
> On a serious note... GREAT looking room! LOVE the dark red color you went with.


The deer was from the 1930s so it was in rough shape. Sold it at the garage sale.


----------



## RockDevil

Nology said:


> I'd have to convince the misses that the pole is being used to hold up the ceiling


:rofl:

I work in the construction field....I can get you a 'certified' engineer stamp requiring said pole.... ;-)


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber

OMG Killer Instinct! Gold!?!? I call winner! TJ Combo is my guy!


----------



## Son Of Thor

Thats the humidor I want to get. I found that same one when searching for them. I was trying to find someone on here that would help me in getting it shipped to me. No luck on that though.



Nology said:


> So I just checked craigslist... Found a a Bateman Cabinet Humidor (holds 3000 cigars) for $450 or best offer lol. This might be too good to pass up.


----------



## Herf N Turf

Nology said:


> I'd have to convince the misses that the pole is being used to hold up the ceiling


Ah, yes, a "misses". Yanno, you're also going to need to explain the need for blue and red spotlights aimed at the pole. Might I recommend, "monitoring of structural integrity"?


----------



## Nology

Son Of Thor said:


> Thats the humidor I want to get. I found that same one when searching for them. I was trying to find someone on here that would help me in getting it shipped to me. No luck on that though.


Guy takes forever to email back on the thing. Wont budge from 450 either. Oh well


----------



## Kypt

Needs the foosball. :smoke2:


----------



## Hoghunter

Thats a great looking room. Well done


----------



## Scott W.

Beautiful space right there, I'm coming over.


----------



## thebayratt

Looking good! That room is probably half the size of my whole house!!! NICE~


----------



## cubanrob19

thats a great looking man room ... great work on the restoration!


----------



## E Dogg

Sweet Reno right there...Good job!


----------



## lord1234

What do you have in that arcade cabinet? Is it a MAME?


----------



## Nology

lord1234 said:


> What do you have in that arcade cabinet? Is it a MAME?


That's actually an original killer instinct 1 machine. Could almost pass as a new machine. Got it for $50


----------



## lord1234

50?$$?$?$?$?$? you suck. I wish i could get such a sweet deal.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Did you end up getting the Bateman cabinet? I had been watching one on craigslist that was fairly close to me and the guy just dropped the price on it $500 to get rid of it. So I'm going to pick that up today. Just curious what you thought of it, if you bought it.


----------



## Yamaha53

Zfog said:


> Might I suggest a stand up Urinal? haha jk
> Nice job!


 LMAO!!! No doubt, looks great though even without it.


----------



## Cisco Kid H2

Very nice. Add a 5000 ct humi and your are set!!!!!!


----------



## tjun2107

Very nice. I'm kind of envious. I have a man cabinet... its a little short of the man cave/room but at least its something.


----------



## GeoffbCET

ShawnBC said:


> Oversized leather chairs and a big wooden library, full wall sized, filled with books! And a couple of good bottles behind the bar I see in the corner and you're all set!


^This! Definitely do this! Get a book shelf and put a bunch of encyclopedias on there. Or even get a bar globe too.


----------



## skfr518

Truly amazing! What a transformation! Please post some pics when you're all done.


----------



## k-morelli

looks great.. i really like the dark paint with the one light, it looks like a real man cave and the hardwood is perfect for that room.. a nice flat screen and a nice sounding stereo and it'll be fit for a king


----------



## bMay

Looking good!!


----------



## gxyboi

Very nice indeed


----------



## JayD

Amazing. Someday I hope to have a room like this. I love the wood.


----------



## dacken

just one word "EPIC"


----------



## jordanwimb

I love these threads - 

Nice looking room; great job!


----------



## nishdog007

nice room!! just need a 75in sharp aquos quattron


----------



## ramanujan

damn, this is nice!. I'm a bit jealous


----------



## TommyTree

I might have missed this already, but can I assume that we're all welcome to come hang out in your man room _and _you'll supply the cigars.


----------

